# I Can Pull N1bn From Any Bank In Nigeria Within Minutes – Dr. Michael – P.M.EXPRESS



## mrsam (May 22, 2018)

A Nigerian medical doctor, Dr. William Michael who turned to a professional internet hacker has revealed that he had the capacity to hack into any bank in Nigeria and withdraw N1bn within 67 minutes. 

P.M.EXPRESS reports that the Imo State-born Michael whose mother is from Delta State …





Read more via P.M.EXPRESS – https://ift.tt/2IDLTeR 

Get More  Nigeria Metro News


----------

